# The Bow Rattler String Suppressor Pricing and 2009 Photo Contest



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor and Photo Contest*

:smile:ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt::smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt::smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT, sounds like a good contest!!!!!!!! and a great deal on a great product.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I love my Rattler!! Just bought a new Matthews Prestige and I need a new one. Will be ordering one shortly.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*good deal*

in times like these, kirk you are doing a good thing. i love mine and they have made a few of my bows my new favorite bows. thanks kirk.:darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We will have everything ready to go very soon .:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

TTT:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*We will kick the contest off*

We at New Breed Archery use the bow rattler string suppressor as a factory standard on our bows.
We should have some good pictures rolling in this season.
Good Luck


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

What about the best looking bow for the year with a BowRattler on it? lol


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

The best investment I had on my rig was the addition of the BowRattler. Kirk I will be posting some photos either Thursday or Friday


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Sounds great :smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Varmit hunting*

Bow rattler has worked awesome for me and I will always have one on my bow.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Here is a post for charliep a New Breed Dealer*

Here is a post for charliep(at name) a New Breed Dealer.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

do you have them for front mounts???


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Ther Bow Rattler*

Yes we carry a nice front mount , go to Bowrattler.com for more information:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*How is the Bow Rattler different???*

What makes these different from the standard STS systems on other bows? Just looking for info, and not trying to be negative. Thanks....


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Look at the two differant designs and even thou the StS was a great product in its time more archers are looking for a cleaner look to add to there bow and thats what we have done. :smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

TTT:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to the top :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

TTT:smile:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to the top this shall go


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to page 1 :darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Great Product *,
This is my 2nd Rattler and it "fits like a glove" on the Genetix. :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to page 1


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Dumb question, I am sure...

Will this fit an 08 LH Martin Firecat and what is involved. When/if I take out the stock suppressor, which is held in by a screw, does the Rattler just slide in or would I need to get a threaded thing to put in the hole first? Thanks.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Pearson Guy said:


> Dumb question, I am sure...
> 
> Will this fit an 08 LH Martin Firecat and what is involved. When/if I take out the stock suppressor, which is held in by a screw, does the Rattler just slide in or would I need to get a threaded thing to put in the hole first? Thanks.


You will need to have a threaded insert in the rear of the riser for the Bow Rattler to fit in to as unfortunately it won't just slide in. However, Kirk does offer a front mount version that will screw in behind your stabilizer and extends back to your string.


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just got an email back from the company that said if my bow doesn't have a threaded hole, they can make an insert so it will fit. Great news!


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Getting it done the California way on a Nice Muley with a Mathews Monster and a Rage three blade broadhead.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Pearson Guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got an email back from the company that said if my bow doesn't have a threaded hole, they can make an insert so it will fit. Great news!



Well look at that. I learn something new everyday! I knew he'd take care of you one way or the other


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Getting it done the California way on a Nice Muley with a Mathews Monster and a Rage three blade broadhead.



Congrats on a successful hunt bud! Glad to see that coveted tag didn't go to waste


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Awsome My friend Great Buck!!*

Awsome My friend Great Buck!!


The Rattler said:


> Getting it done the California way on a Nice Muley with a Mathews Monster and a Rage three blade broadhead.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

For California he is a great deer :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would be plenty happy with him. Great job Kirk.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Th Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Th Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Getting it done the California way on a Nice Muley with a Mathews Monster and a Rage three blade broadhead.


HAHA at least you didnt have to shoot very far, LOL JK thats a great deer and a great shot at that distance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump it on up :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

here she is with the new rattler on it, its amazing!!!!!!!!! :cheers: to you Kirk


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

If some of those big archery manufactures would only swallow some of there pride and give us a call we could put an awsome product on there bows but what do we know


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> If some of those big archery manufactures would only swallow some of there pride and give us a call we could put an awsome product on there bows but what do we know


I know you know how to make one hell of a stop :cheers:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

The Rattler said:


> If some of those big archery manufactures would only swallow some of there pride and give us a call we could put an awsome product on there bows but what do we know


Agree 100%. I switched out my STS for a Bow Rattler man what a difference it made.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Looking good:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Keep those pics coming:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump! I'm working on getting this years buck & doe up ASAP bud :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile::smile::


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Unfortunately you can't see the Rattler all that well but I promise you it's there :thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Looking good:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:smile::smile:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump it on up :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Just put in any order for my second Rattler excellent product.:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Keep sending those pics in :thumbs_up


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an 08 Martin Firecat with a slide in suppressor. I would like to take it out and replace it with a BowRattler. Do you sell the threading that would go in the hole that I would screw the Rattler in to? Thanks.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I never even thought to ask before. Since I am on staff am I allowed to enter the contest Kirk? If not no big deal, I was just wondering :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Yes you are ,it is on for everyone and you Newbreed guys send us your pictures


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Yes you are ,it is on for everyone and you Newbreed guys send us your pictures




Very cool. Thanks for the response Kirk. I'll submit my pictures ASAP :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright Kirk! My photos have been submitted for the contest & feel free to post my ugly mug in the gallery lol


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump....................


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------

